
UK halts trial of 'useless' hydroxychloroquine in Covid-19 patients - hprotagonist
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-hydroxychloroquine/uk-halts-trial-of-hydroxychloroquine-in-covid-19-patients-after-no-benefit-found-idUSKBN23C1YM
======
hprotagonist
[https://www.recoverytrial.net/files/hcq-recovery-
statement-0...](https://www.recoverytrial.net/files/hcq-recovery-
statement-050620-final-002.pdf)

full statement from the study authors.

This is unrelated to the recently-retracted Lancet paper of much furor.

